# opinions on vararam vs. svede otrcai??



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking at replacing my lingenfelter cai with a svedespeed or vararam otrcai. 

Anyone have good or bad experiences with either unit?
Any realistic performance numbers for each?
Does the svedespeed unit utilize hood scoops like the vararam unit?
Will each unit work with roots and / or centrifugal s/c?

Most importantly, does anybody recommend one over the other, and if so by what reasoning?

Thanks yall!
:cheers


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Vararam -
Good intake, better than any tube intake, doesn't have any "direct" airflow to it, not as good as a Svede, can get one almost immediately. 

Svede - 
Better intake, has "direct" airflow to it allowing for cooler air into the engine, super long wait time to get one, worth the money. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Svede is a contributing member here for a long time and should be able to answer any of your questions...


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

silversport said:


> Svede is a contributing member here for a long time and should be able to answer any of your questions...


I am aware of this, and svede if you're reading this, I really think you have the superior design over the vararam. from a physics standpoint, it definitely looks to be much more effective...its just the little kid in me that wishes it somehow incorporated the hood scoops in pulling air, so it could be truly a 'ram air' hood.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd go with Svedes. You could make an intake that makes the scoops functions but I doubt it was be nearly as effective as you think.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the hood scoops work best to cool the engine bay. Think of this you have a teed hose with one end being open, one end going to a 5# pressure source and one end going to a 10# pressure source. What is going to be the flow of air? The answer is no air will come down the 5# line because the 10# source is a higher pressure. Air flows from high to low. The front of the car is a higher pressure source by quite a bit compared to the hood. The scoops aren't sitting up high enough. The VR's air access point are air from the front and openings from the hood. (Time for high performance pictures of dirt spots on the filter) The VR is a good intake for the money but not the best IMHO or most flexible in application. Ascetics are subjective for sure but you'll notice that most "beauty" shots of it are from new installs. After a while it looks to me like a dirty filter on a tray with crushed pipe insulation on top. I know of quite a few people that switched away from the VR and nobody to my knowledge that switched the other way. 

FWIW in testing I made ducting to pull air through the front kidney grills on the nose of the bumper directly to my intake. That is far and away higher pressure from a larger area than the scoops. The only improvement I noted was quicker IAT drop when moving. 











2 year old intake. No touch ups


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Funny, I hear this all the time about not getting any air in the hood scoops. Wonder why I have a perfect outline of my scoops on my filter when I lift the hood? I like both designs, and the guy that tuned my car said he was surprised at the numbers he was seeing with the Vararam(was the first he had seen/tuned one). Svede is tried and true as well, so either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

Svede, that is a beautiful engine bay!! :cheers looks like you've spent many hours and dollars under there. 

Definitely looks good. I understand where you're coming from from the pressure standpoint---but wouldn't the pressure be increased significantly as vehicle speeds increased? 

I see where you're coming from with the bumper vents directing air into the intake...did you perform testing to incorporate the vararam's hood scoop "ram air" theory with your proven direct-flow OTRCAI design?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I see the "dirt proof" all the time.  "Ram air" plays to a myth. Even Pontiac who pioneered it said it was a marketing ploy. I did my kidney grills primarily to direct cold air in from as far away from the bay as possible. When stopped unless there's a strong wind heat is trapped around and under the car plus radiating off the hood. When I had a "hardcore" type intake (through the fender) I really noticed how the heat from the radiator blowing back was being exited under the car and getting sucked up. That got me on the path of an OTR design. Some time when you're stopped open the door and feel the heat rolling out from underneath. That hurts launches from a traffic light or timing tree. The faster you suck in ambient air the better and the faster the IAT sensor corrects to whatever is coming in the better too. 

I tested "ram air effect" by logging MAPs (Manifold Absolute Pressure) at speeds up to 100 MPH. Manifold pressure reflects how fast the air is being replaced in the intake manifold as the engine is sucking it out. Intake, MAF, TB and engine air demand dictates MAPs. There was no difference in MAPs with my scoops funneling air in or when I tried blocking them off on the test. There is no higher pressure point than the nose of your car. I've read at speed under 300 mph there just isn't much benefit. Intake air temps on the other hand were better the moment I got moving.


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> I've read at speed under 300 mph there just isn't much benefit. Intake air temps on the other hand were better the moment I got moving.


is there any significant benefit from this in the real world, or are the gains so marginal, it's not worth it put an ugly tray with a shauty filter over the radiator?? :lol:

I know you mentioned that your OTRCAI significantly reduces IAT's in it's own right; should I assume that the 'ram air' addition didn't do anything further than what your final product already produces?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It helped. When the car is stopped and especially if the fan isn't running heat can travel forward through the radiator and fill the space in front of it. The grill scoops pulled more from in front of the car. I also had removed the grills and put 1/2" hole honeycomb on the back side of it to give a bigger inlet area. You can see the filter through it.


----------

